# MM2 headlights wont switch over, blinkers only work



## Sbrewer (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello everyone, I have a mm2 and the headlights don't work when I plug it in, the blinkers work and the truck headlights go out when plugged in. I checked the connections and they look good but I have no idea about the location of the relays or fuses, any help much appreciated . its on a 02 chevy 2500. thanks


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Do the running lights work?


----------



## Sbrewer (Feb 14, 2015)

Western1 said:


> Do the running lights work?


Yes the running lights work , now when I put the truck in gear one plow light comes on "without light switch turned on". my truck headlights worked fine before hooking the plow up but now one truck headlight is very dim all the time. verrry frustrating


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What happened to all of a sudden change this?

The light coming on in drive, sounds like the lights are hooked up the the drl light instead of headlights


----------



## Sbrewer (Feb 14, 2015)

dieselss said:


> What happened to all of a sudden change this?
> 
> The light coming on in drive, sounds like the lights are hooked up the the drl light instead of headlights


thanks for your help! what is the drl ?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Sbrewer said:


> thanks for your help! what is the drl ?


Daytime running lights


----------



## Sbrewer (Feb 14, 2015)

the sudden change happened when my friend took the back of the plow light apart thinking the bulb was out, think a fuse or relay went bad. all the plow light wires looked like they were messed with. what a mess!


----------



## Sbrewer (Feb 14, 2015)

Sbrewer said:


> thanks for your help! what is the drl ?


I had a blown fuse in the drl slot, I have headlights now but the one "passenger side" plow light comes on only in gear along with the truck fog or backup lights. what a mess!


----------



## Sbrewer (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Sbrewer (Feb 14, 2015)

heres what my plow light looks like (drivers side) if I connect the blue to blue/black the lights work but they blow a drl fuse quickly


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the diagram


----------



## Sbrewer (Feb 14, 2015)

thank you so much! you don't happen to have the rest of this diagram (the right side) do you? sorry for being a pain


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's all of them.

http://library.westernplows.com/doc...ename=22373.07_110108_for_web.pdf&doctype=pdf


----------



## Sbrewer (Feb 14, 2015)

dieselss said:


> Here's all of them.
> 
> http://library.westernplows.com/doctracker.asp?docid=3140&seclevel=1&filename=22373.07_110108_for_web.pdf&doctype=pdf


thanks again!


----------

